# Chỉ 1 phút mỗi ngày xua tan nỗi lo mùi vùng kín



## linhnd (20/3/19)

Mùi hôi vùng kín khiến chị em cảm thấy hoang mang, lo lắng và mất tự tin. Vậy đâu là nguyên nhân khiến vùng kín có mùi khó chịu?
- Do các thực phẩm gây mùi: một số loại thức ăn như cà phê, đồ uống có cồn, hành lá, gia vị, thịt đỏ, các sản phẩm làm từ sữa… có thể khiến vùng kín có mùi hôi nồng hơn bình thường.

- _Vệ sinh vùng kín_ không sạch sẽ: chỉ vệ sinh vùng kín qua loa với nước hoặc thụt rửa âm đạo sai cách khiến vùng kín dễ dàng bị vi khuẩn xâm nhập và tích tụ gây mùi.

- Mắc bệnh phụ khoa: các bệnh phụ khoa như nhiễm nấm vùng kín, viêm khung chậu và các bệnh lây nhiễm qua đường tình dục là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến vùng kín có mùi hôi. Các bệnh phụ khoa không chỉ khiến chị em mất tự tin mà còn để lại những hậu quả khó lường, ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ sinh sản.

- Thay đổi nội tiết tố trong cơ thể: vào thời kỳ kinh nguyệt hoặc khi mang thai, nội tiết tố trong cơ thể chị em phụ nữ thay đổi cũng là lý do khiến vùng kín có mùi nồng, dịch tiết âm đạo nhiều hơn.

- Sử dụng quần lót quá chật: quần lót quá chật và bó khít vào vùng kín sẽ kích thích tiết mồ hôi, khiến vùng kín bí bách và nặng mùi.

- Để ngăn ngừa mùi hôi vùng kín, chị em cần vê sinh vùng kín sạch sẽ bằng _dung dịch vệ sinh Provag Emulsion_, đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn sau:
• Thành phần tự nhiên, an toàn, không gây kích ứng, sử dụng được hàng ngày
• Khử mùi hiệu quả, giúp vùng kín thoáng sạch, thơm mát.
• Làm sạch nhẹ nhàng vùng kín
• Giúp cân bằng độ pH để vùng kín luôn khoẻ mạnh
• Không chứa chất tẩy rửa, xà phòng, paraben

Xuất xứ:
- Nhà sản xuất: Viện công nghệ sinh học, vắc-xin & huyết thanh BIOMED (IBSS BIOMED S.A.)
- Nước sản xuất: Ba Lan
Hotline: 0902155336
Website: bmcpharma.vn


----------

